# Boko Haram slit throats of 12 civilians



## jchima (Apr 18, 2015)

Boko Haram militants on Friday, slit the throats of 12 people in northeast Nigeria as the army was trying to evacuate civilians from the area in order to safe guard them from a planned air strike. A witness, Jonas Musa, who said his parents were among the victims narrated that soldiers had moved one wave of people from the hills around Gwoza, but before they could go back for the second, the attackers struck.

President-elect, Muhammadu Buhari, says he is up to the task of combacting the activities of the Boko Haram sect, though admitting it would be a difficult one.


PS: This article is a summarized version of the original news 

Source: Boko Haram slit throats of 12 civilians - The Summary


----------



## waltky (Aug 31, 2015)

... their corpses still litter the streets of the village."

*Boko Haram kills 56 in Nigeria*
_Aug. 31, 2015 -- Boko Haram militants attacked a village in the northeastern Nigerian state of Borno, killing 56._


> The Friday attack was not disclosed until Saturday, when Gov. Kashim Shettima broke the news while presenting gifts to the parents of abducted schoolgirls in Maiduguri, Borno's capital.  "Just yesterday they killed 56 people in Baanu village of Nganzai Local Government, as I am speaking to you their corpses still litter the streets of the village."
> 
> The attack took place about 62 miles north of the Maiduguri. Yuram Musa, who lives there, said the militants shot at some residents while slaughtering others.  The news follows a declaration by Nigeria's intelligence agency that Boko Haram is seeking to expand its activities into the commercial capital Lagos in the extreme southwest, as well as other parts of the country.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Nigeria Army Uncovers Boko Haram Bomb Factory *
_ August 30, 2015 - Nigeria’s military has uncovered a major Boko Haram bomb-making factory and arrested two leading members of the militant group, military spokesman Colonel Sani Kukasheka Usman said._


> Usman said the operation resulted in the seizure of a vehicle and bomb materials, including gas cylinders and fertilizer.  He described the discovery as “an unprecedented feat," which he says demonstrates the military’s determination to defeat the terrorist group.  “When troops of 25 Task Force Brigade did cordon and search operation along the Sandia, Kokakowa and Nyaleri villages in Borno State, they discovered an improvised explosive device-making factory, along the Maiduguri-Bulabulin-Damboa road,” Usman said.
> 
> “Alongside, quite a number of other equipment and other weaponry were recovered from the factory. In addition to that the troops were able to capture two key Boko Haram terrorists including an emir- a local community leader in the militant group,” he added.  Usman said the captures help with the military’s intelligence gathering operations in the effort to combat and defeat Boko Haram.
> 
> ...


----------



## shadow355 (Sep 3, 2015)

jchima said:


> Boko Haram militants on Friday, slit the throats of 12 people in northeast Nigeria as the army was trying to evacuate civilians from the area in order to safe guard them from a planned air strike. A witness, Jonas Musa, who said his parents were among the victims narrated that soldiers had moved one wave of people from the hills around Gwoza, but before they could go back for the second, the attackers struck.
> 
> President-elect, Muhammadu Buhari, says he is up to the task of combacting the activities of the Boko Haram sect, though admitting it would be a difficult one.
> 
> ...


 
 About last fall, I was inside Gate One on day shift, in between the Northeast and Northwest door. One of the vendors walked in the gate - to my left ; not seeing me.

 In one fast, lightening strike motion = I got behind him. I cupped my left hand over his mouth, pinched his nose, turned his head to the left, and stuck my fist ( like it was a knife ) in the retroperitoneal region of his right kidney. 

 I let him go, and he did the Rick Flair "Whoooooooo" ; as I scared the bejezus out of him. In a way, it was comical.


  Shadow 355


----------



## waltky (Jan 31, 2016)

Boko Haram's scorched earth policy...

*Boko Haram burns kids alive in Nigeria, 86 dead: officials*
_31 Jan.`16  — A survivor hidden in a tree says he watched Boko Haram extremists firebomb huts and heard the screams of children burning to death, among 86 people officials say died in the latest attack by Nigeria's homegrown Islamic extremists._


> Scores of charred corpses and bodies with bullet wounds littered the streets from Saturday night's attack on Dalori village and two nearby camps housing 25,000 refugees, according to survivors and soldiers at the scene just 5 kilometers (3 miles) from Maiduguri, the birthplace of Boko Haram and the biggest city in Nigeria's northeast.  The shooting, burning and explosions from three suicide bombers continued for nearly four hours in the unprotected area, survivor Alamin Bakura said, weeping on a telephone call to The Associated Press. He said several of his family members were killed or wounded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 28, 2016)

Boko Haram incinerates 86 children...

*#PrayForNigeria: 86 Children burnt to death*
_25 March 2016 - A image which shows how an alleged 86  children were burnt to death by Boko Haram made Twitter react today. Earlier this week, a terrorist bombing in Brussels, Belgium had shaken up the world and a few days later we have another terrorist attack being brought to our attention. It is been said that this attack happened a month back yet the facts have not yet been confirmed. Regardless, it is the image which started the hashtag #PrayForNigeria._


> This what people are saying:
> 
> Purpose on Twitter
> 
> ...


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 28, 2016)

Only 12?

OK, every business has a _slow_ week now and then.....


----------

